# I would not shoot this bear.



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Nostromo said:


>


That is sad, and disgusting.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

To many donuts.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

wpmisport said:


> To many donuts.


My thought was he walked away from (or was set loose from) some animal park where tourists fed him treats all day.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Pregnant


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Jerry Lamb said:


> That is sad, and disgusting.


Mother nature can be a cruel prankster.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Jerry Lamb said:


> That is sad, and disgusting.


Now, now let's not be body shaming. lol


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nostromo said:


>


Probably wouldn't have to shoot it. Just egg it on and start running and it would die of a heart attack chasing you.


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks and walks like a hairy elephant without a trunk


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Smallie12 said:


> Probably wouldn't have to shoot it. Just egg it on and start running and it would die of a heart attack chasing you.


The only way the hound guys could hunt it in a sporting manner would be to use dachshund's


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

I'd take the shot. Full body mount right in my living room


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

aacosta said:


> I'd take the shot. Full body mount right in my living room


Shooting it would be a lot like popping a pimple.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd only shoot it if I could get to it with a dozer lol. I mean how the hell do you transport something like that through the woods? A come a long moved from tree to tree? Skinning and quartering may be the viable option I guess.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Smallie12 said:


> Probably wouldn't have to shoot it. Just egg it on and start running and it would die of a heart attack chasing you.


I bet it's faster than it looks...


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Looks like the bear they were feeding at Konteka restaurant near porcupine mountains when I was there a couple years ago. Thing was big as a VW bug. Well almost.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> I'd only shoot it if I could get to it with a dozer lol. I mean how the hell do you transport something like that through the woods? A come a long moved from tree to tree? Skinning and quartering may be the viable option I guess.


Bait on top of hill, truck at bottom of the hill. Shoot and roll


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Nostromo said:


> Now, now let's not be body shaming. lol


I don’t know bear biology honestly, so I probably couldn’t tell a pregnant sow.
It just looks inhumane. Wrong. But it’s the internet so who knows?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Jerry Lamb said:


> I don’t know bear biology honestly, so I probably couldn’t tell a pregnant sow.
> It just looks inhumane. Wrong. But it’s the internet so who knows?


Take a look at that channel if you get a chance. They put up a lot of high quality trail cam footage.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Fishindeer said:


> Looks like the bear they were feeding at Konteka restaurant near porcupine mountains when I was there a couple years ago. Thing was big as a VW bug. Well almost.


That's the first thing I thought of.


----------

